# Deg-Teg-Fateh? Why Do We Kirpan Bhet Degh?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 11, 2006)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

DEG TEG FATEH... is a Common Sikh Bola.       

DEG is the Cooking Vessel  ( FOOD) and TEG is the WEAPON (sword/kirpan)..and BOTH are FATEH..VICTORY.

The Karrah Parshaad (FOOD) and thus a component of DEG part is often Blessed with the KIRPAN BHET (TEG - WEAPON Component). This is one of the most "dramatic" but very SIGNIFICANT sign of Sikhi. 

In Sikhism we have RAAJ and YOG...we have SANT and SIPAHI...we have GYAAN and KARAM..we have MIRI  and PIRI...so we have DEG...and TEG.
In the beginning the Food is just pudding - Karrah....but once this is given the KIRPAN BHET (TEG) it is transformed into KARRAH PARSHAAD.
The DEG is bhet with the TEG to show that the Waheguru Ji Ki fateh that is being asked for in the Ardass..needs this DEG+TEG sum in order for it to succeed in its mission....just like this is impossible without the other components i mentioned above - that is Raaj-Yog, Sant-Sipahi and Miri-Piri.

Kirpan Bhet is the outward symbol of DEG TEG FATEH. It is also the ARDASS..a physical act that shows the ardass is Complete....it gives us the BHAROSA..thta the Parsaad ( kirpa) Grace) of Waheguru Ji has been received as we prayed for..and makes us stronger to fight for WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH as well.   

The DEG-TEG Combination is the key to the successful completion of the Mission of the Khalsa....Guru Ji established the Khalsa as Waheguru Ji ki FAUJ...and a FAUJ needs both DEG (food) and TEG (weapons)....they satisfy its needs as well as external symbols. When an Emperor bestows a SWORD on his GENERAL... that sword is a symbol of the Emperor's bestowal, it is also symbol of the General's Victory and also His Medal....and finally the sword also serves to remind the General of his RESPONSIBILITY.

DEG is for BODILY STRENGTH..while the TEG is SPIRITUAL STRENGTH, Responsibility and commitment to a CAUSE.  It is commonsense that without BODILY STRENGTH..it is impossible to wield the TEG..how can a hungry soldier even carry his weapon ? No commitment can be fulfilled by a weak  and hungry person..a Commitment needs BOTH body and Spirit..hnece the DEG TEG combination..Shiv and Shakti combination..to stand GUARD on the Commitment that the KHALSA is committed to. The Khalsa is forever the GUARD of this world..its INDEPENDENCE, JUSTICE, TRUTH. The KHALSA is only bale to perform this task if the DEG and TEG are both available.  

The Three commitments..Waheguru Ji KI fateh, Sarbatt ka Bhalla and Naam dee charrdeekalla can only succeed with the DEG-TEG Combination.  Hence the DEG-TEG mix is a sign of the Khalsa way of Life..its a commitment to what we stand for...Only a KHALSA fully committed to the IDEALS of the Khalsa is worthy of eating this Karrah parshaad. When we eat it we commit ourselves to the ideals we stand for....the ideals that Guru ji spent over 250 years to carry out. The Khalsa is born out of the Challenge the GURU SAHIBAANS gave to this World. Some accepted this Challenge..and became the KHALSA....and accepted the DEG-TEG philosophy of Life....and made a vow that we will daily do ardass to Waheguru to give us the Bodily strength (DEG) and the SPIRITUAL STRENGTH (TEG) to carry out his task set to us by our father Guru gobind Singh Ji....to carry on doing the tasks that Guru gobind Singh ji set out to do in his lifetime ( we the Khalsa are the Spirit and Body of Guru gobind Singh ji..and therfore duty bound to carry out this task)  This si the "secret" behind the KIRPAN BHET mystery.
What was the Challenge the Sikh Gurus gave to this world ?  The First Person to give out this challnege is Bhagat Kabir Ji...

IN Maroo Slok..Kabir Ji declares..Gaggan Damaamaa Bajiyo..pario nesaneh ghao.....SOORA SO PEHCHANEEAH ju larreh deen ke het, Purja purja kat mareh kabhun na chhadeh khet.

The  Challenge that the DAMAMA faces is iONE for the Safekeeping of the DEEN.....this Challenge is actually the CALL OF THE INNER CONSCIENCE..against INJUSTICE..OPRESSION.  The KHALSA JI rises to the ocassion..and uses the TEG to fight this....Injustice and Evil can only be defeated by the use of the TEG.

So even in PEACE TIMES...the Khalsa is enjoined to Keep the TEG inside( BHET)  the DEG...anytime the Gagan Damama can sound...and the Khalsa is ever ready to Chhak the DEG and pick up his TEG and go into battlefield.
Then we have the First master..Dhan Dhan Guru nanak ji sahib giving out the same challenge..

Slok mah 1..

Jao tau prem khelan ka chao..sir dhar tali gale meri aao
it marag paer dhereejeh..SIR DEEJEH KANN NA KEEJEH.

To give your HEAD and not run away is the commitment of PREM PARAN...this is also the DEG-TEG mixture..the Commitment the Khalsa Ji has to Fulfill at all costs if SHUBH KARMAN te na Daroon is to be carried out.

This DEG-TEG combination LEADS to ANAND ..declares Guru amardass ji....this combination is the "best weapon" to FIGHT the INTERNAL VICES as well as the BODILY CHORS of kaam krodh etc....Sikhi is called KHanio tikhee wallohn nikee....the SIKH BHAGATS have this UNIQUE PATH ( bhagataan kee chaal niralee..anand sahib) to follow becasue of the DEG TTEG Combination..

Guru RAMDASS JI also appliesd this DEG-TEG Combination to achieve UNION with HIs BELOVED..

JE SUKH deh taan tujeh aradhii DUKH bhee tujeh dhiayee
Je BHUKH deh tan it he raja, DUKH wich SIUKh manayee
TAN MAN KAAT KAAT SABH ARPEE VICH AGNEE AAP JALAEE..

This DEG-TEG Road is also the Road of Tan Man kaat kaat sabh arpee...the ROAD that GURU ARJUN JI FOLLOWED in practise when he sat on the Hot Plate..and declared Tera Bhanna Meetha lageh naam padarth Nannak mangeh !!

Guru Arjun Ji declares.in Maru Vaar Slok Mh 5.....Pahlehn maran kabool jeewan ke chhadd aas..

Guru Teg bahadur Ji also tells us. Sorath Mh 9....Jo Nar dukh mein DUKH Nahin manneh...harakh so te rahen niarohnahin maan apmanna...
This is also DEG-TEG combination..First this develops INSIDE a person..then it SHOWS in his oUTSIDE JEEWAN...in his ability to PUT his BODY into the FIRE..to SERVE his WAHEGURU..HIS DEEN..HIS FELLOW HUMANS..even at cost of his own life.
WHAT IS DEG...?

Guru Arjun Ji explains...whatever WAHEGURU provides for our BODILY and SPIRITUAL SUSTENANCE is DEG.....  The DEG is the GRACE of WAHEGURU..his Parsaad..this DEG makes us run towarss His BHAGTEE..whatever we USE is DEG..

Sukhmani Sahib..JEH PARSAAD chatee amrit khaheh.....SUGHANDAT tan laveh, BASEH SUKH MANDIR...GREH sang sukh Basna..Raang raas BHOG...Paat Patembar hadhaveh.SUKH SEJ soejeh...etc etc... ALL the SUKH and Comforts of thsi World are DUE to HIS GRACE..HIS PARSAAD..HIS DEG. He PROVIDES US ALL..EVERYTHING.....whatever we eat, we wear, we use, are all DEG....

Waheguru Ji's Kirpa..deg..grace also leads us to get Maanta ( recognition) honours, mokh, religion etc...

Sukhmani sahib continues..Jeh parsaad TUJh sabh ko maneh...etc
OUR beauitiful bodies, our strength, our beauty, health etc is also 
DEG-KIRPA-GRACE of waheguru..

Jeh parsaad aroh=g kanchan dehi..

ALL this DEG is for the KHALSA JI to ENJOY, put ot good use, RESPECT ...to USE towards the Fulfillment of our MISSION.

The Deg Bhet Kirpan saga is meant to show us that EVERYTHING..our Body, food, good health, religion, recognition, respect we get,..is to be used for the Fulfillment of the TEG Mission of the Khalsa...FIGHT for the Oppressed, against INJUSTICE etc.

Whenever we Kirapn Bhet the DEG..it means that we should "KIRPAN BHET" whatever we USE through the grace of waheguru.  Whenever a Khalsa Ji "uses" any God given GIFT..he must RE-Commit to hsi commitment to USE the Shaktee obtained from using the deg to be used in the TEG part....and for thsi you need the SIMRAN PART..

Simran leads to  Kaam krodh ar lobh moh BINAS jaeh ahemav NANAK parbh sarnagtee kar parsaad Gurdev..

DEG is for our consumption....all other GIFTS of waheguru are also for our consumption..use....BUT the TEG is for fighting..Kaam Krodh Lobh moh.INSIDE ourselves.....and also for FIGHTING  the Injustices opressions outside..

Guru Gobind Singh Ji in His writings in the dasam Granth has also made thsi DEG-TEG-FATEH combination very clear.  Ham eh kaaj jagat meh aiyeh  DHARAM CHALAWAN  SANT UBARAN..DUSHT sabn ko mool UBHARAN...
Guru Ji came to Restore Religion, Spread Religion and KILL the DUSHTS..this is possible only with DEG-TEG combination. DEG TEG is KHALSA PANTH..and Khals Panth is of WAHEGURU..hence this combination will lead to WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH.....DEG TEG FATEH.
Guru Arjun Ji tells us that GURBANI---GURU GRANTH JI is also DEG.....Thaal wich teen wastoo paiyeoo..this THAAL of GURU GRANTH JI is the DEG..food
This DEG of GURBANI is for the entire WORLD...this GURBANI DEG produces SPIRITUAL POWER and STRENGTH in the reader....and this BALL STRENGTH will then use the TEG to bring about FATEH Of WAHEGURU. This is why the GURU GRANTH JI is also present at every Kirpan Bhet DEG episode in our life.

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## Arvind (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: DEG -TEG-FATEH ?? Why do we KIRPAN BHET DEGH*

Gyani ji,

It is always a great pleasure to read your wonderful thoughts ji.

Thanks for sharing.

Regards, Arvind.


----------

